# Barque "Dee"



## Keith Adkins

I am looking for any information on the above vessel, it has fairly strong connections to my family history. I know that she was in London October 1893 and cir***navigated the globe arriving back in the UK in September 1894. I have been told that she was sunk by a German raider in World War 1 in the Indian Ocean.
A photograph or picture would be great, but any information would be appreciated 
Thanks
Keith


----------



## Wribbenhall

Keith Adkins said:


> I am looking for any information on the above vessel, it has fairly strong connections to my family history. I know that she was in London October 1893 and cir***navigated the globe arriving back in the UK in September 1894. I have been told that she was sunk by a German raider in World War 1 in the Indian Ocean.
> A photograph or picture would be great, but any information would be appreciated
> Thanks
> Keith


Maybe?........  *Here*

(Cape Leeuwin is the extreme SW point of Australia.)


----------



## Keith Adkins

Now that was a quick response, I have been looking all over for a photograph of her!
You don't know who owned her by any chance?
Thanks


----------



## stein

Another picture with some information: http://images.slsa.sa.gov.au/edwardes/07/PRG1373_7_59.htm

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?172407


----------



## Wribbenhall

Just a bit more info from THIS [/COLOR ]site


DEE (S.V.) Owners:- Ivanoff Desvaux de Marigny, Port Louis, Mauritius.

30.3.1917 410 miles W x S from Cape Leeuwin on voyage Port Louis,Mauritius - Bunbury, Australia -Captured and sunk with bombs by cruiser WOLF


Regards
W.B.H.


----------



## Keith Adkins

Very many thanks for all the information.
My Mother's stepbrother, David Belsham, served as 2nd Mate on her in 1893/4, and was drowned in the South Pacific effecting a rescue from the dismasted "Cambrian Chieftain" for which he was awarded a postumous MMSA medal.
Regards
Keith


----------



## cyclops

Keith Adkins said:


> Very many thanks for all the information.
> My Mother's stepbrother, David Belsham, served as 2nd Mate on her in 1893/4, and was drowned in the South Pacific effecting a rescue from the dismasted "Cambrian Chieftain" for which he was awarded a postumous MMSA medal.
> Regards
> Keith


Hello Keith; I just read your message and hope you are still on here. My Great Grand Father, Alexander Morrison Pope, was Master of the Dee at the time of the Cambrian Chieftain rescue. I am sorry for the loss of your Mother's Stepbrother. I assume you have a copy of the citation depicting the facts of the rescue operation and the eventual loss of Mr. Belsham and his 4 man crew, but if not, I have an email sent to me by the Liverpool Shipwreck and Humane Society with details. please let me know if you want that.
Best Regards
Ross Pope


----------



## Keith Adkins

cyclops said:


> Hello Keith; I just read your message and hope you are still on here. My Great Grand Father, Alexander Morrison Pope, was Master of the Dee at the time of the Cambrian Chieftain rescue. I am sorry for the loss of your Mother's Stepbrother. I assume you have a copy of the citation depicting the facts of the rescue operation and the eventual loss of Mr. Belsham and his 4 man crew, but if not, I have an email sent to me by the Liverpool Shipwreck and Humane Society with details. please let me know if you want that.
> Best Regards
> Ross Pope


Ross,
Yes I am still here, and in the present situation(covid) not moving too far!!
I haven't looked at David's medals and provenance recently, but will do so and get back to you. I don't think I have a copy of the citation but will look
My email address is [email protected] if you wish to communicate direct
Regards
Keith


----------

